# Anderson window screen repair with metal spline?



## Don2222 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello
Here is a full length screen from an Anderson 400 series window that needs the screen replaced.
The local ACE hardware store that repairs screens does not repair the Anderson because of the metal spline and the different screen material that Anderson uses! I called Home Depot who sells the screen. A new screen is $35.00 The new aluminum replacement screen is $28.00 for a 25 foot roll. The aluminum spline bends when removed and cannot be re-used. The same color charcoal fiberglass screen is $9.38 and the rubber replacement spline is $4.58 so for $13.96 with the Lowe’s CC 5% discount. All you need is a screw driver to remove the metal spline, a screen roller to roll in the new screen and a utility knife to trim the new  screen.

Pic 1 - window with broken screen
Pic 2 - tear in screen
Pic 3 - aluminum spline
Pic 4 - removing aluminum spline
Pic 5 & 6 - new screen
Pic 7 - new spline
Pic 8 - Rolling in new screen
Pic 9 - new spline Installed
Pic 10 - new screen installed


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 6, 2018)

Here is a guy on YouTube that saved the old metal spline by using a car windshield tool to keep the original aluminum spline from bending too much so it could be hammered back in. 
It would probably be best here to use the more expensive aluminum screen because the metal spline may cut into the fiberglass?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U6KlFQQAduo


----------

